# Nav Screen Repair



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

I have a 2002 Toyota Land Cruiser with Built-in Navigation. The nav screen has become severely crazed. I got a replacement for it, but it seems like it is just the LCD with the digitizer on top. The original OEM screen has a plastic/acrylic protector/anti-smudge/anti-glare/matte finish layer. The screen I bought from our friends in China does not have this. I'll post some pix.

*Here's the old crazed screen installed:*









Another one:









Another one:









*Here's one not focused well of the new screen installed:*










Another:










Another:










*So the problem I am having is that there is no protection for the digitizer, no anti glare, etc. Also, if you can zoom in, the new screen is not thick enough to come all the way out to the trim bezel because the new screen is missing these layers. There are 2 acrylic layers. One is about 1.5mm and the top layer is about .5-.6mm thick. I'll show them next.*

Edges:





























*Anybody know of any sources for this acrylic? I talked with a number of vendors in China and that has been less than fruitful and very frustrating.

Any pointers you can give me will be greatly appreciated.*


----------

